# Does DIAC calculate total years of experience as Total Exp = ACS recognised exp + ?



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

1: I applied for skills assesment to ACS when I had 4.8 years experience. 
2: ACS recognised that I have 4.8 years of experience. 
3: After 4 months I will have 5 years experience and I badly need 10 points as per new points system to qualify.

The question is after I wait for 4 months(so that I have 5 yrs exp.) and then apply to DIAC, how can I convince DIAC that I have 5 years of experience and claim points for the same, when I will be providing the ACS letter ,mentioning that I have only 4.8 Years of experience. Is re-assessment by ACS absolutely neccessary in such a case OR a latest employer reference letter/bank statement etc to make up for those 4 months along with the ACS letter will suffice?

In short, will DIAC calculate my total experience like this:-

Total experience of applicant = ACS recognised experience + some kind of proof that I still am employed since I had my skills assessment done

Thanks all.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

mosinn said:


> 1: I applied for skills assesment to ACS when I had 4.8 years experience.
> 2: ACS recognised that I have 4.8 years of experience.
> 3: After 4 months I will have 5 years experience and I badly need 10 points as per new points system to qualify.
> 
> ...


I am into exactly the same situation. ACS awarded me 4.8 years of experience (that was what I had when I applied for ACS assessment) ..but now I already have 5 years of experience.. Most of the member here are of the view that DIAC will consider your actual experience at the time of VISA lodgment based on employer reference letter and will consider ACS result only for satisfying that you have a positive assessment in the SOl that you are applying for...But again noone over here is 100% sure of this. 

I have also emailed DIAC regarding this for official confirmation but haven't received any reply from them yet. I have also tried calling up DIAC office in Australia but somehow never been successful to connect to them. It always says that the number is not valid ..I am trying to call them @ 0061- 1300 364 613..see if you can connect with them ..

In anycase I will keep you updated if I get any official confirmation to this. 

*Expert senior Members*,

We seriously need your assistance here.
Please guide !!!!!!!


----------



## amit1981 (Jun 18, 2009)

DIAC does not require anything from ACS to prove 5 years of work exp in order for you to claim 10 points. You can provide latest work experience letter from your employer once you complete 5 years and before lodging the visa app. It is simple as that. ACS will ONLY assess your skills (and in good old days provide evidence for MODL/CSL) and NOTHING else. Good luck in any case!


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

amit1981 said:


> DIAC does not require anything from ACS to prove 5 years of work exp in order for you to claim 10 points. You can provide latest work experience letter from your employer once you complete 5 years and before lodging the visa app. It is simple as that. ACS will ONLY assess your skills (and in good old days provide evidence for MODL/CSL) and NOTHING else. Good luck in any case!


Thanks Amit, 

That is what even I expect, but need an official confirmation for this. May be someone had come across the same situation before during their VISA lodgment...


----------



## amit1981 (Jun 18, 2009)

Official confirmation....at this hour on this side of earth is a bit difficult for me to provide....but I can say that I have gone through this rather painful process and now I am an Australian Citizen.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

amit1981 said:


> Official confirmation....at this hour on this side of earth is a bit difficult for me to provide....but I can say that I have gone through this rather painful process and now I am an Australian Citizen.


Yeah I can imagine how painful it's going to be . 

Congratulations for your citizenship. 

Will it be possible for you to give a call to DIAC and check this personally with them for the sake of all of us (off course at your convenient time) ? I know I am asking a lot from you ..but just in case if you dont' mind..This would really be of great help !!!!
I tried contacting them several times from here (India)..but never been able to connect to them ..


----------



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot Amit for ur reply.... 

Ujwols... I also sent a query to DIAC regarding this yesterday (from DIAC website) and am waiting for the reply... If i hear anything, will post that in this thread...
Also, did ACS recognise your overseas education and will you be able to claim
points for that?


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes I am confident that DIAC will recognize my overseas qualification. That shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

mosinn said:


> Thanks a lot Amit for ur reply....
> 
> Ujwols... I also sent a query to DIAC regarding this yesterday (from DIAC website) and am waiting for the reply... If i hear anything, will post that in this thread...
> Also, did ACS recognise your overseas education and will you be able to claim
> points for that?


Yes ACS too recognized my overseas Qualification.


----------



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

Ujwol, did ACS add ur overseas edu recognition clause in final letter by default or you requested them to do so. If u did, then how did u do that.

Thanks.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

mosinn said:


> Ujwol, did ACS add ur overseas edu recognition clause in final letter by default or you requested them to do so. If u did, then how did u do that.
> 
> Thanks.


Finally, Got a reply to my query from DIAC. See below. It gives more confidence now that DIAC will consider the actual exp. at the time of VISA lodgement.


EVIDENCE OF RECENT SKILLED EMPLOYMENT

To demonstrate that you have been employed in a skilled occupation for the required period you will need to attach to your application certified copies of your work references for any positions held during the relevant period.

Your skilled employment references must:
* be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference
* clearly indicate the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses in the letterhead
* include the name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference typed or stamped below that person's signature
* include the direct contact number of the person writing the reference
* indicate the exact period of employment, including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time, position(s) held, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (e.g. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (e.g. research chemist, accounts clerk)
* include a payslip from your current employment - this is especially important for applicants working in government departments.

For some applicants (such as self-employed or contract workers), other documents which may assist you in evidencing your work experience claims could include, but are not limited to:
* contracts
* payslips
* tax returns
* group certificates.

SKILLED EMPLOYMENT FOR THE PURPOSE OF AWARDING POINTS

You will be awarded points for employment in a skilled occupation, gained over the past ten years either in Australia or overseas. To claim points for skilled employment, the experience that you claim must be in your nominated occupation, or in a closely related occupation.

You can claim points for both Australian skilled employment and overseas skilled employment and this may be from a combination of both Australian and overseas employment experience.

The maximum number of points that can be awarded for Australian or overseas employment experience or combinations of both is 20 points.

You will be awarded points based on demonstration of a verifiable skilled employment history undertaken in the 10 years immediately before applying as follows:

Australian skilled employment in your nominated occupation or a closely related occupation

Points
Length of employment
5
One year
10
Three years
15
Five years 
20
Eight years

Overseas skilled employment in your nominated occupation or a closely related occupation

Points
Length of employment
5
Three years
10
Five years 
15
Eight years

For the purpose of awarding points, the department considers skilled employment in the nominated occupation or a closely related occupation will comprise at least 20 hours employment per week. In determining whether your skilled employment is closely related to your nominated occupation, the department will take into consideration the occupations within one unit group classified under Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO). Further information about ANZSCO can be found on the department's website at Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO)

Generally, you will be able to request an opinion about your skilled employment claims from the relevant assessing authority when seeking your skills assessment. For further information about this process, applicants should contact the relevant assessing authority. Contact information can be found on the department's website at A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information

The decision to award points for skilled employment remains with of the departmental case officer.

POINTS FOR UNDERTAKING A PROFESSIONAL YEAR

Under the points test, applicants who have undertaken an approved ?professional year' on completion of their studies will be eligible for award of five (5) points under the General Skilled Migration points test.

Applicants wishing to claim award of these points must have completed their professional year in their nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, for a period totalling, at least 12 months in the 48 months immediately before lodging their General Skilled Migration application.

SKILLED EMPLOYMENT IN AN OCCUPATION OTHER THAN THE NOMINATED OCCUPATION:

To claim points for skilled employment, the experience must be in your nominated occupation, or a closely related occupation

For more information on the points test see www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-test.pdf


----------



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

How to claim 15 points for qualification...Overseas recognised Bachelors Degree....ACS does not mention it specifically on the assessment letter... it only says "Suitable under Group-A".

Please help..I am worried how I will be claiming 15 Points for my Bachelors Degree as DIAC website says that your assessing authority should be able to provide advice about the same...but their letter does NOT say anything about whether I have a recognised overseas Bachelors qualification


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

*ACS vs. DIAC (regarding closely related experience)*

I know this might be answered in this thread somewhere, but there is still no clear answer to me, so please be patient with me:

Does anyone know if there is a difference of what ACS consider as experience closely related to nominated occupation and what DIAC consider for the same?
Here is the extract from both sides regarding this:
ACS Says:
Quote:
Skilled employment will be assessed in relation to the nominated occupation ANZSCO code.
DIAC Says:
Quote:
In determining whether an applicant’s skilled employment is closely related to their nominated occupation, the department will take into consideration the occupations within one unit group classified under Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO).
Does that mean that DIAC might consider experience that ACS considered not closely related to nominated occupation?

It would really make a difference in many cases. ACS has considered 24 months of my experience as not closely related to the nominated occupation. depending on the answer to this question I will either apply for 175 pr 176.

Any comments / thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## megatron3000 (Oct 2, 2011)

amit1981 said:


> DIAC does not require anything from ACS to prove 5 years of work exp in order for you to claim 10 points. You can provide latest work experience letter from your employer once you complete 5 years and before lodging the visa app. It is simple as that. ACS will ONLY assess your skills (and in good old days provide evidence for MODL/CSL) and NOTHING else. Good luck in any case!


Dear Amit,
Can I show my previous full time job experience which I haven't mentioned in ACS? Actually I was not sure that the job (1 month duration) will be counted or not. But in DIAC without that one month job exp I have not accomplished total 5 years of experience.


----------



## syampavan (Nov 2, 2011)

mosinn said:


> 1: I applied for skills assesment to ACS when I had 4.8 years experience.
> 2: ACS recognised that I have 4.8 years of experience.
> 3: After 4 months I will have 5 years experience and I badly need 10 points as per new points system to qualify.
> 
> ...


Hi Mosinn,

Could you please let me know in which category have u applied for skills assessment (General Skills or RPL) and also whether your educational backgroud is of ICT major/minor or non ICT?

It would be helpful if you can provide these details, as am planning to apply for skills assessment and i have 4years 3months of experience in IT with B.Tech degree in Electronics & Instrumentation.

Regards,
Syam.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mosinn said:


> How to claim 15 points for qualification...Overseas recognised Bachelors Degree....ACS does not mention it specifically on the assessment letter... it only says "Suitable under Group-A".
> 
> Please help..I am worried how I will be claiming 15 Points for my Bachelors Degree as DIAC website says that your assessing authority should be able to provide advice about the same...but their letter does NOT say anything about whether I have a recognised overseas Bachelors qualification


If your UG or PG degree is relevant to ICT then the same is being mentioned in the result letter as well.

For ACS its the group A or B. For you as long as its gtng assessed under the.nominated occupation with the reqd no. of yrs of experience then you are good to apply for PR.

Good Luck.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*Years of experience assessment*



syampavan said:


> Hi Mosinn,
> 
> Could you please let me know in which category have u applied for skills assessment (General Skills or RPL) and also whether your educational backgroud is of ICT major/minor or non ICT?
> 
> ...



At least after 1st July 2011, Years of experience being assessed by the same auth as Occupation, at least in my case Engineers Australia did the both, & i had to pay AUD 150 for Years of experience assessment, since i applied for Occupation Assessment (only) before 1st July 2011. 

when they issued me the Positive outcome letter, they also mentioned clearly years of experience based on reference & specific form (for "Years of Experience" assessment) that i had to submit seperately.

And DIAC would count Experience on the day of application and also will look at assessment result + reference letters from your employers


----------



## hamayun (Oct 8, 2011)

*Not closely related to occupation code*

Hi Guys,
I am really suffering from the fact that ACS did not recognize my experience of 5 years from a total of 11 years. Even after I sent a request to my Case Officer for review but it still did not help. I see the reason as my employer experience letter not detailed enough showing appropriate relevance to ICT-Business analyst).

Please let me know if I should obtain an updated experience letter from my previous employer and then request for review of PASA as loss of 5 years's experience is really hurting my ability to reach 65 pass marks just by 5 marks.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*Skilled employment assessment points*



hamayun said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am really suffering from the fact that ACS did not recognize my experience of 5 years from a total of 11 years. Even after I sent a request to my Case Officer for review but it still did not help. I see the reason as my employer experience letter not detailed enough showing appropriate relevance to ICT-Business analyst).
> 
> Please let me know if I should obtain an updated experience letter from my previous employer and then request for review of PASA as loss of 5 years's experience is really hurting my ability to reach 65 pass marks just by 5 marks.



not sure about ACS, but in Engineers Australia they included all that i requested over 8 years of all that i requested. 

what i could feel in both Engineers Australia & DIAC, that Reference Letter from employers are quite valuable. I recommend - u sepnd extra time to structure the letter following 5 points mentioned by DIAC, which was similar in Engineers Australia as well (like, Start & end date, Full time/Part time, 5 Key responsibility so on ... to justify your occupation). I saw specific case got even VISA refused (bad luck - i'd say) for not paying attention in reference letter in support of occupation.


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

ujwols said:


> Finally, Got a reply to my query from DIAC. See below. It gives more confidence now that DIAC will consider the actual exp. at the time of VISA lodgement.
> 
> 
> EVIDENCE OF RECENT SKILLED EMPLOYMENT
> ...




Hiii


I'm about to lodge 176 visa for the occupation Software Engineer - ANZSCO 261313. ACS has claimed me experience of 5 years. But I have only 3 years of post qualification (MCTS) experience. Also my application is RPL application. I have a concern that DIAC may take my total experience as 3 years. Then I can claim only 60 points so visa will be refused.

If I don't apply now July 2012 changes will come before my next application. My points break down is bellow.

Age 30 pts (27)
IELTS 10 pts (7 in each)
Experience 10 pts (5 years claimed by ACS )*
SS Vic 5 pts
Qualifications 10 pts (MCTS taken before 3 years ago)




Please help!!!
Regards!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

Need a little help.

Currently I have 4.5 years of work experience and will be completing 5 years this December. I Have a positive skill assessment from ACS and they have calculated
my total work experience as 4.5 years.

From the current points system i will be able to claim 5 more points after completing 5 years of work experience this December.

Assuming the current rules not changing do i have to get another skill assessment done after this December in order to get the extra 5 points or do i get it by default?

My problem is that I have been assessed as a Systems Analyst and I have been offered a job in a new company as a QA Analyst. I'm in doubt to take this offer since i'm not sure whether it will effect my ACS assessment.

Thank you.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*Skillselect*



spin123 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Need a little help.
> 
> ...



this one might be a tough call, your point is assessed at the time of your application submission, also i guess if u wait till december to submit - u will have to go thru EOI in skillselect. Situation might change by then


----------

